# Portsmouth Show Breeders/sellers List



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for anyone whos having a table at the portsmouth show to make it easier to see whats going to be available for anyone considering going.

please keep discussions to the other thread!!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

ok then, so no-one likes my idea.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> ok then, so no-one likes my idea.


I think it's a very good idea, give it time


----------



## Eublicious (Jul 21, 2008)

*very good idea!*

I think this is a very good idea lol! :whistling2: come on peeps!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

I av ze 2 tables at zees show:lol2:
regards gaz


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*big yellow gecko*

we have two tables at portsmouth


----------



## ianp (Sep 5, 2008)

any1 know whts going 2 b availible


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

debcot1 said:


> ok then, so no-one likes my idea.


Could it be the use of the word TRADER thats stopping people posting?

These are BREEDERS shows, for BREEDERS to sell their excess babies at. It is totally illegal for TRADERS to attend these events and anyone claiming to be a trader is likely to find themselves in trouble with the local council. The show could also be closed by them being present.

Natrix


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Natrix said:


> Could it be the use of the word TRADER thats stopping people posting?
> 
> These are BREEDERS shows, for BREEDERS to sell their excess babies at. It is totally illegal for TRADERS to attend these events and anyone claiming to be a trader is likely to find themselves in trouble with the local council. The show could also be closed by them being present.
> 
> Natrix


Edited Gordon. : victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

:2thumb:
The EHS will have a table there where you can book your table (space allowing) for their show on November 9th.

There will also be a few snakes for sale.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Could it be the use of the word TRADER thats stopping people posting?
> 
> These are BREEDERS shows, for BREEDERS to sell their excess babies at. It is totally illegal for TRADERS to attend these events and anyone claiming to be a trader is likely to find themselves in trouble with the local council. The show could also be closed by them being present.
> 
> Natrix


 didnt realise the wording would be a problem!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> didnt realise the wording would be a problem!


:lol2:

Yeah some people get a bug up their rear end about stuff like that. Don't worry, I'm sure most of us knew what you meant.: victory:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Yeah some people get a bug up their rear end about stuff like that. Don't worry, I'm sure most of us knew what you meant.: victory:


 i know what you mean, i swear some people trawl through peoples threads looking for something to report or moan about! :lol2:


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm hoping someone will be selling Yemens.....Me and my partner will be looking for one to buy while were there


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Kami22 said:


> I'm hoping someone will be selling Yemens.....Me and my partner will be looking for one to buy while were there


 Wohic is taking yemens!!! looks like youre in luck :2thumb:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

debcot1 said:


> Wohic is taking yemens!!! looks like youre in luck :2thumb:


lmao i also just sead the same in pm :no1:


----------



## tridisus (Aug 25, 2008)

Any crestie sellers going?


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

i wish i was going, pick myself up a female crestie or 2 !!!


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone going to be selling 08 royal pythons? :mf_dribble:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

when is this show?


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

rabbit said:


> Anyone going to be selling 08 royal pythons? :mf_dribble:


i will be there with 08 royals normals and morphs


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Any ideas yet how much you will be selling the normals for? I have a bad reptile spending habit you see and I find it easier to eat each month if I turn up to shows and shops with just enough to buy what I want...otherwise I end up spending everything on bits and pieces I don't really need (viv decorations etc.). I am SOOOO excited! I can't wait!

:mf_dribble:



djjohn said:


> i will be there with 08 royals normals and morphs


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

rabbit said:


> Any ideas yet how much you will be selling the normals for? I have a bad reptile spending habit you see and I find it easier to eat each month if I turn up to shows and shops with just enough to buy what I want...otherwise I end up spending everything on bits and pieces I don't really need (viv decorations etc.). I am SOOOO excited! I can't wait!
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Just updated my website (www.djreptiles.co.uk) with everything I'll have available.


----------



## richs royals (Sep 9, 2008)

Got a 08 female spider royal from dj reptiles at basildon show. We are really pleased with her. will be getting more morphs from them soon i hope. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Keep checking this every day, but i guess not many people visit this section or maybe i am being too impatient 

My husband wants to go away for a few days on the Friday, and i want to go to the show!!! But i need to know whats going to be available and if it is worth upsetting the OH for! Probably! :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will be taking.........
Baby yemen Chameleons
Hatchling Corn Snakes
Vittikin Dragons
Bull Snakes
BCIs
A young adult male Royal
some assorted Equipment
A couple of hatchling Crested geckos


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

anyone else want to add their reps they are taking?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I'm taking Wohic, does that count?


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

come on people wet our 'spending' appetite with what will be on offer!!!:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will also have lots of new plastic plants to help you all decorate you new purchases vivs.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

were goin male hog islands ,black blood pythons,albino boas,san fransisco garters ,ivory ghost bull snakes, normal leopard geckos, corns,milks,kings,and other randoms


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone taking 1.1 Chinese cave geckos or a 0.1 Bredlis python? Preferably breeding size/age...


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

I will be taking:-

Sand Boas, different morphs and locals,
Bull snakes, (adult proven pair)
Corn Snakes,
Loads of dry goods.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

proven motley female









proven anery female 05
pair of butters 07 male het stripe unrelated
2 normal females with hets
08 snow stunning female
2x 07 female royals 400gms each
plus others
see you there


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Childrens pythons?


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I will have runners vents handles etc!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Lotus Nut said:


> I will have runners vents handles etc!


May have some vents from you :2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll have the usual array of equipment (any special requests please pm me!) and Leopard Geckos (SHCTB, SHCT, Normal, Sunglow).
I should also have a few baby Beardies, I'll see if I have space!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Everything in my sig !!


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

I will be taking:-

Sand Boas, different morphs (pair of T+ Albino Karl Green line) and locals,
Bull snakes, (adult proven pair)
Corn Snakes,
ATB Garden phase female, 
ATB Orange phase Female, 
Royal python male (proven),
Jampea Dwarf Retics CB08, (Frank Schofield [sp] Bred)
Loads of dry goods


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

update.
I will have
Male hogg island boa (almost white at night this one)
several adult Boas
crested geckos (adult males and a couple of babys)
amel het butter grown on corns
baby butter corn
male adult butter corn
a couple of baby vittikin dragons
Yemen Chameleons
a couple of adut normal corns
Female adult breeding size Royal (on hold)
Rough scaled sand Boa male
Kenyan sand boa yearling
Pair (breeding) golden geckos
Lots of new leafy plastic plants

and some stuff I have forgotten to list


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

need to know how many people are taking cresties cos we wanna get three different morphs if poss


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone taking hognoses?


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> update.
> I will have
> Male hogg island boa (almost white at night this one)
> several adult Boas
> ...


How much for this one?:mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

rabbit said:


> Anyone taking hognoses?


There will be hognoses there, i've seen a few people mention they'll be taking them, and that's just the people on here! 70 or so tables sold, you should have plenty of choice.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

whos got royals and boas there?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Look on Wohics Post before u post asking for somthing!
hes taking loads so look if the reptile you want is there


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

will have with me:
coloured atb's
garden phase atb's
crawl cay dwarf boas 06,07,08
albino boa poss het for snow
double hets for sunglow
pastel boas poss het albino
dwarf pastel salmons poss het albino
common boa
genetic partial stripe boa
06 salmons poss double het for sunglow
08 salmons
07 salmon boa
Ecuador locality boas(pair)
and maybe more
regards gaz


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We're going, not got much left, but will be selling for Dave Davis.

Just a note for everyone, its the Great South Run in Portsmouth on Sunday so if your coming through Pompey you might get delayed.

Look forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wozza_t said:


> How much for this one?:mf_dribble:


 
well he is a fresh kill feeder so will need to go to someone who breeds mice, he has taken a year to get feeding properly, but is doing really well now, I will be looking for a donation of £30 for him.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have decided to bring a young adult male gargoyle gecko as well, and 3 08 bull snakes


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> well he is a fresh kill feeder so will need to go to someone who breeds mice, he has taken a year to get feeding properly, but is doing really well now, I will be looking for a donation of £30 for him.


 
Can you save him for me please? I fit the above discription!!


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

update:-

Sand Boas, different morphs (pair of T+ Albino Karl Green line) and locals,
Bull snakes, (adult proven pair)
Corn Snakes,
ATB Garden phase female, 
ATB Orange phase Female, 
Royal python male (proven),
Jampea Dwarf Retics CB08, (Frank Schofield [sp] Bred)
Bredils Pythons, breeding pair, (frank schofield [sp] Bred)
Loads of dry goods


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wozza_t said:


> Can you save him for me please? I fit the above discription!!


 
will do  he is yours


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Is anyone taking any colour morph aft


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

To all the leopard gecko breeders if a south african guy stops for a chat please try your best to get my OH to buy more vivs and more leos. Tell her anything she wants to hear :lol2: 
Im after a really bright female leo as we have a shct,normal & will be picking up our new girl a BB, you might need to hang onto her for a few weeks until the new viv turns up but as we cant find any super bright girls down south this is my only chance at having a look at leos that i have never seen in real life. for example Sunglows or raptors :2thumb:

Come on sunday. For the first time ever i am not looking forward to the extra hour in bed.:lol2:


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> will do  he is yours


:notworthy:THANKS:notworthy:


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a great idea. could you do it for robaston as i can't get to this show.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

update on our stuff

whites treefrog
tomato frogs
alpine newts
budgetts frogs
fire bellied toads
green anoles
white lipped treefrogs
cuban treefrogs
japanese treefrogs
foam nest treefrogs
peacock treefrogs
cuban brown anoles
peacock day geckos
bubbling running frogs
and more


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone taking equiptment? we need quite a bit of stuff! if so pm me


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

We will be bringing:

Strophurus Williamsi (Pairs and trios)
Diplodactylus Tessellatus (pairs)
Diplodactylus Stenodactylus (Pairs)
Diplodactylus Dameaum 
Tarentola Chazalia
Typanocrypit Tetraporophora (pairs)
Lots of Leo's and albino fat tails.

Also small and large tubs of Gutload Pro-Formula at reduced show prices.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be bringing various morphs 
look forward to seeing you all there
come and say hi.

see you tomorrow


----------



## hooked_on_dragons (Mar 17, 2008)

I am going with some USA baby & juvenile beardies! :2thumb:


----------

